# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Sierra Exportadora iniciará comercialización de productos andinos en provincias en el corto plazo

## gpacheco

*Planea concretar alianzas con otros supermercados para ampliar mercado de productos.* 
El presidente ejecutivo de Sierra Exportadora, Gastón Benza Pflucker, informó hoy que su entidad iniciará la comercialización de productos andinos al interior del país en el corto plazo, como parte de la campaña Cómprale al Perú que busca impulsar a la industria nacional.  
Nuestra intención es ingresar con las góndolas en todos los supermercados de Perú, por ello estamos a la expectativa de concretar alianzas con otros supermercados como Wong y Tottus, declaró a la agencia Andina. 
Sin embargo, explicó que antes de firmar convenios con otras empresas es necesario evaluar el desempeño de la demanda por un tiempo pues es posible que la producción actual no pueda abastecer la demanda que se generaría con dichos convenios. 
Supermercados Peruanos y Sierra Exportadora anunciaron hoy la venta de 25 productos andinos, elaborados por pequeñas y medianas empresas (pymes) de Cusco, Junín y Tacna, en 23 tiendas Plaza Vea ubicadas en Lima. 
Entre estos productos están el aceite de palta, grano de haba pelada, grano de haba peruanita, grano de haba verde, haba quelcao, grano de kañihua, grano de kiwicha y grano de quinua pelada. 
Además maíz pescorunto, maíz mote desgranado, maíz sacsa desgranado, mermelada de maca, fideos al huevo, fideos de kiwicha, fideos con espinaca, te verde, te verde con stevia y bombones finos surtidos. 
Explicó que en la primera etapa se impulsará la comercialización de 35 productos procesados de la sierra, aunque la meta para el 2009 es colocar 100 productos de la sierra a nivel nacional beneficiando a 70 pymes.  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (06/02/09)
Foto: Andina (Héctor Vinces)*Temas similares: Artículo: Sierra Exportadora seleccionará en convocatoria nacional, proyectos de exportación de productos andinos Prohass estima nuevas inversiones en sierra sur del país en corto plazo para producir palta Hass Banco de la Nación y Sierra Exportadora darán Sierra Card a productores andinos en primer trimestre del 2010 Sierra Exportadora promocionó más de 50 productos andinos este año Sierra Exportadora impulsará comercialización de 100 productos andinos en supermercados limeños este año

----------

